# Gaming PC or Console (and which one)?



## bippukt (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello everyone! I will be buying a new gaming hardware during the next week or so and I am really in a fix about what to buy. My options are:

1. Gaming PC with good graphics card etc with a budget of around 40k.
2. Buy an XBOX 360 core (15k) (Arcade not available?)
3. Buy an XBOX 360 pro (24k)
4. Buy a PS3 (25k)

I already have a working PC (minus the monitor) which can run games like Crysis at low settings. So I will have to buy a monitor whether or not I buy a new PC. I am planning to buy an LCD monitor of around 10k.

I would really appreciate the suggestions of other people on what do they think will be the best bet for me. I am a gamer who fits between the casual and the hardcore type. And I will be buying this stuff with my first hard-earned salary (welcome the new month ), so I don't want to make any mistake. I especially want your ideas on the following points:

1. Graphics - I have a normal flat screen 21 inch TV (which will support component cable but definitely not HDMI). Will it be good enough to give me awesome (or something close to it) graphics? 

2. Will I be able to connect the console to my 19" LCD monitor and play in case the TV does not measure up (or my roommate is watching TV!).

3. If console, which one? I know the answer will only confuse me but well...BTW, I can't wait for XBOX price drop...I just can't.

4. Game availability for XBOX and PS3 in India (and their prices).

5. Anything else you can think of!

All opinions are welcome, even from self-professed fanboys 

PS2 - I am already done with the PS2...I want next gen games which I can't play on my current PC or the PS2. I have said goodbye to my faithful PS2 as it doesn't like me anymore (why else would it give me shocks when I try to insert a disk).


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 30, 2008)

ur first sale eh.... NO CONSOLES ok....

just buy a good pc and buy a ps2...suffice..when u start u need more THEN buy the console....

1.spend 15k and buy atleast a 22" or buy 19" for 10k...
2.i suppose u talking abt connecting a console..well in 360 and ps3 u can....but ps2 its somewhat a around the neck procedure with a tv tyner ..external....
3 no...if u need one that bad buy a ps2..or a second hand 360..enough.....
4.orginal or pirated???ps3 not yet modded so a no no..and others 1.5k to 3k...buy second hand if u wish to...
5BUY A PC and a PS2..enough


its ur first sal..dont do anything stupid.. ...

or if u really on to console buy the ps3 only as 360 have lots of hardware pblm..even if u mod it ...if lady luck not with you..u be in a pickle...though repairing is done now...which wil cost from 2k to 5k...buy a second hand 360 only....modded or unmodded...


----------



## bippukt (Jul 30, 2008)

How come so few replies? 

Come on guys, I need to buy the machine this week itself!

Thanks to madjeri for his reply 

EDIT - In case you didn't see my edited original post, I am already done with PS2


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 30, 2008)

then dont buy console now....

buy only ps3 if u need to..but only orginal games....if u really need to buy 360 buy one in november or so...hopefully u "_may_" find the new jasper..new lot..rumours are there could be..those are not with reduced price..the 60gb ones with blu-ray its said....

if u need to buy 360 now..buy a second hand only..buy one that is within 6 month or so...so u can expect a year of worry free gaming..that too if u not so heavy player...


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont buy 360 or PS3 because they are quite expensive then they look.
1. The game titles are costly almost starting from 2000 Rs.
2. You need a big big screen to play with consoles and that to High Definition.
means an further investment of 35 to 50 thousands.
3. a pc around 40k would be enough for high end gaming if you spent wisely.
4. PC is a PC an all in one machine.
5. I love my PC. Upgrade it Upgrade it and keep upgrading it. only negetive point but plus also as you can't upgrade Consoles.
6. you have PS2 so why to buy another. Its enough at present time as most of games release for ps2 also.

Thats enough for this time and let us also know what you decided.


----------



## bippukt (Jul 31, 2008)

I have finally decided to get NONE of the above. At least not now. The biggest reasons are:

- Expected future cost reduction of XBOX 360...like the 15k pro consoles last year.
- Expected changes in PS3 configuration like 60 GB HDD and maybe some PS2 compatibility and maybe DROOL some price cut as well. My local planetM stocks PS3 games all of which invariable seem to cost Rs 2599!
- 40k is too much of an investment for a first salary. Besides, if the 360 core gets even cheaper to around 11k, I think it would become a very viable option 
- As I mentioned earlier, high cost of games, especially PS3 games. PC games seem to be more reasonably priced at 999 or 1299.

BTW, toofan_nainital mentioned that I need a very good TV to get the best resolution from the consoles. Well, mine is a a flat 21". But can't I connect it to 19" LCD the monitor that I am going to buy? I know it is not the best, but I should get pretty high resolutions.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

Get HD4870 for your PC and PSP. 

for real fun gaming, get Nintendo Wii with Wii fit pack 

shouldn't cost you more than 300$ in USA.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

get a ps3 as it will last for at least 8 yrs


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

and if you buy 10 games a year for PS3 8 years in a row.

year 1 : Rs.2.5k * 10 : Rs.25k
year 2 : Rs. 2.2k * 10 : Rs.22k
year 3 : rs.2k * 10 : Rs.20k

so on by end of 8 years, you will be spending

30k for console + 1.2L for games taking reducing price of games into account (if any).

And you have to upgrade a GPU for PC once every two years and each time you pay 12k-15k and for games you pay Rs.600 to Rs.1000 for the first year.

Which one do you think will be better???

PS: just my silly calculation


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 31, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Dont buy 360 or PS3 because they are quite expensive then they look.
> 1. The game titles are costly almost starting from 2000 Rs.
> 2. You need a big big screen to play with consoles and that to High Definition.
> means an further investment of 35 to 50 thousands.
> ...




err......

1.lots of 360 games are for 1000....ps3 also started their alltime hits into 1200 range...
2.A big screen is NEVER a need...unless u want to
3.High end gaming with 40k budget??lets take min the card be 4870 which is 18k+..u expect to buy the rest the low end????
4 Yeas...but in ps3 u can load linux and use it as a PC...just like homebrew..
5 true that...no need of upgrading a console though.excpet accesories..thats the point...
6 its enough..but its EOL....and not MOST games are not launched to it...its slowing down...



desiibond said:


> Get HD4870 for your PC and PSP.
> 
> for real fun gaming, get Nintendo Wii with Wii fit pack
> 
> shouldn't cost you more than 300$ in USA.




+1... a very wise decision....



desiibond said:


> and if you buy 10 games a year for PS3 8 years in a row.
> 
> year 1 : Rs.2.5k * 10 : Rs.25k
> year 2 : Rs. 2.2k * 10 : Rs.22k
> ...




your point???...sorry u lost me there..... 



bippukt said:


> I have finally decided to get NONE of the above. At least not now. The biggest reasons are:
> 
> - Expected future cost reduction of XBOX 360...like the 15k pro consoles last year.
> - Expected changes in PS3 configuration like 60 GB HDD and maybe some PS2 compatibility and maybe DROOL some price cut as well. My local planetM stocks PS3 games all of which invariable seem to cost Rs 2599!
> ...



1. Future cost reduction..my foot....dont buy it....its just MS trying to make indians buy their old SKU's again...buy the new ones only the 60 GB versions...IF its launched...
2 a.There will be no changes in PS3 architecture..though a slim design is in the sltes..but not declared ...
  b.Price cut...NEVER for a year min..unless something desperate happens....soon most ps3 will be having ps3 compatibility....one of their future dashboard update is said to include software compatibility...making about 90% games playable..only orginals...
3. keep away from core...360 devolpers are whining abt making the hdd compulsory..soon the dev WILL make it happen..so when that comes u will buy the HDD..or if u plan to use live..u will anyway....so why bother buy core...dont..as i said early..pro seconds for abt 15k....easy..with warranty..
4. True

Yeas u can get more higher resolutions....using ur 19" LCD....


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> your point???...sorry u lost me there.....



Told alreay. just a silly calculation.

my point is "PC gaming rocks!!!!"


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 31, 2008)

oooh that...

lets make it..

PC gaming is excellent coz its versatile....

console gaming rocks coz it does what it suppose to do to the max.

At the end of the day "jack of all trades" cannot beat a "Master of the trade"...in that trade...its just one of lifes way...


----------



## bippukt (Jul 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> ...soon most ps3 will be having ps3 compatibility....one of their future dashboard update is said to include software compatibility...making about 90% games playable..only orginals...



Really? That would greatly boost the PS3's desirability to me 



madjeri said:


> 3. keep away from core...360 devolpers are whining abt making the hdd compulsory..soon the dev WILL make it happen..so when that comes u will buy the HDD..or if u plan to use live..u will anyway....so why bother buy core...dont..as i said early..pro seconds for abt 15k....easy..with warranty..



I am sorry I did not get your point about pro at 15k...I think they are priced at 23990.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

bippukt said:


> I especially want your ideas on the following points:
> 
> 1. Graphics - I have a normal flat screen 21 inch TV (which will support component cable but definitely not HDMI). Will it be good enough to give me awesome (or something close to it) graphics?



It depends on the architecture of the board u r using....if its a high-end GCard...no 
PS3/360 Graphics can beat it...although PS3 Graphics is also excellent but not when 
  comparedwith a PC Graphics...with High-End Card...
For High Resolution Gaming u need a BIG Screen..such as LCD or Plasma
moreover i haven't seen any console game utilizing 1080p
  checkoutCrysis Graphics on Plasma or LCD 



bippukt said:


> 2. Will I be able to connect the console to my 19" LCD monitor and play in case the TV does not measure up (or my roommate is watching TV!).


yup..u can...& with much bigger  screen i m sure u wont keep the controller idle...



bippukt said:


> 3. If console, which one? I know the answer will only confuse me but well...BTW, I can't wait for XBOX price drop...I just can't.


PS3 is the best bet... this gadget world is itself confusing....
u will have 2 wait if u want 2 save some bucks...



bippukt said:


> 4. Game availability for XBOX and PS3 in India (and their prices).


quite good...almost all r available but titles r more for the former...neway dats not an issue...



bippukt said:


> 5. Anything else you can think of!
> .


One point 2 keep in mind....
if u play arcade or sports games most...then a console is ur partner..
if u play FPS games more then nothing is better than a PC 

choice is urs if u select a console....then u will open ur pocket for more gaming in this..coz they r xtremely costly as compared 2 PC games..

But one +point..no paining upgrades...no high-settings....full speed game play

& Moreover most companies follow Console gaming such sony,capcom etc...bcoz they 
believe dat piracy is not there in these consoles...

there r some amazing titles which PC lacks...
such as Ninja Gaiden & GOW series..etc


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 31, 2008)

bippukt said:


> I am sorry I did not get your point about pro at 15k...I think they are priced at 23990.



I said if u gonna buy the 360 now..just buy a used one or second hand or seconds...will only cost 15k for a pro kit...just stick around u will find one .....



KaranTh85 said:


> there r some amazing titles which PC lacks...
> such as Ninja Gaiden & GOW series..etc




er....

u seem to forgot.... MGS4...though a stealth one .....some hate this genre...


----------



## bippukt (Jul 31, 2008)

madjeri said:


> I said if u gonna buy the 360 now..just buy a used one or second hand or seconds...will only cost 15k for a pro kit...just stick around u will find one .....



Hmm...but the warranty might be a problem...i will have to see...



madjeri said:


> er....
> 
> u seem to forgot.... MGS4...though a stealth one .....some hate this genre...



I loved the only MGS I ever played on PS2 

EDIT - I am getting 4 games for free games with 360 pro and two of them seem reasonable. The problem with core is that I will have to buy a hard disk separately and that will cost me 4-5k. Plus, I don't get component cable and I also don't think that I will be able to connect it to my monitor. But if I am to spend 24k on the 360 pro, why not spend 25k and buy a PS3! Hmm...my head is going to EXPLODE!!! Why don't I go and rob somebody and buy a PC and be done with it


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

PS3 forever no one can match it


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 31, 2008)

bippukt said:


> Hmm...but the warranty might be a problem...i will have to see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u get a 6 month old one for 15k...god read my previous posts please....

dont got for 360..unless u gonna mod it..coz a 360 aint worth our money...go for ps3...

but for u a pc is enough...



bassam904 said:


> PS3 forever no one can match it



fanboy alert......its great...but 360 also good in some levels....if it werent for the RROD...


----------



## skippednote (Jul 31, 2008)

> fanboy alert......its great...but 360 also good in some levels....if it werent for the RROD...



I'm no fanboy of PS3 or Xbox as i own none of them however its the truth that PS3 is better..........


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 1, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> I'm no fanboy of PS3 or Xbox as i own none of them however its the truth that PS3 is better..........



well then ....u cant say none is great...as i own both my statement is valid... 



madjeri said:


> but 360 also good in some levels....if it werent for the RROD...


]

i meant this one....


----------



## bippukt (Aug 1, 2008)

Does the PS3 have a component cable in its box? Because if it doesn't, I don't see any point in buying it as composite cable will deliver unacceptable graphics on my TV. 360 Pro has a component cable in its box - not a bad thing, eh?

And the retailers near where I live all seem to stock many more 360 games than ps3 ones - especially those less than 2000...



*Head Explodes*

EDIT - I really don't want a 360 with only 6 months warranty. I would rather buy a PS3 with all the reliability issues floating around


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 1, 2008)

bippukt said:


> Does the PS3 have a component cable in its box? Because if it doesn't, I don't see any point in buying it as composite cable will deliver unacceptable graphics on my TV. 360 Pro has a component cable in its box - not a bad thing, eh?
> 
> And the retailers near where I live all seem to stock many more 360 games than ps3 ones - especially those less than 2000...
> 
> ...



ur queries abt connections have been answered very well in the other thread...

360 provides 1 year fully warranty and a extended 2 year warranty for RROD cases.

so total u have a 3 year warranty...some what...

if u REALLY need to buy a console...PS# is good for you.or every time u turn it on u will be afraid....with a ps3 ther is none. the games not availablity is a passe argument. now its released for both..if u plan to go orginal then buy only ps3..and invest in 3 or 4 games a month...if needed...2 is also good..u dont have to play all the games in the world do you???

and PSN is also free..no intiuitive as Live tough...hey its free..smile....

Hope ur confusion is now over...


----------



## bippukt (Aug 1, 2008)

not completely...please look at the other thread as my question/doubt belongs there 

And hey! Did I say thanks for all these long and helpful posts that you have written? Thanks


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 1, 2008)

^^^.....

which ones....just ask them all at one place..very good for others too..i mean guys with same pblms....

dont mention it..


----------



## bippukt (Aug 1, 2008)

Oops! Already done...and you were too fast for me 

EDIT - Pasting the question here.

I am still not sure as to whether PS3 has what we call the "component cable" or not?

The AV outputs listed for 40 GB ps3 in India are:

- HDMI output (dunno if they give the cable too)
- AV multi output (what the hell is this?)
- Digital output (this is for sound I guess)


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 1, 2008)

answered.....
no component....just use HDMI....

thats it....


----------



## bippukt (Aug 1, 2008)

Well then, XBox 360 would be better for me, won't it? At least in the short term. I mean, the 360 pro comes with the component cable (and the HDD which is absolutely essential...why pay 2k for a 64 MB mem card?). Whereas the ps3 will come with an HDMI cable which I can't use for the time being. I mean that the 360 will give me better graphics on my TV and it would be easier to hook it up to my monitor (play-asia stocks it for $30 plus customs duty to be added) than the PS3.

If my TV supports higher than 480i in the first place. And that's a big IF for <10k TV 

PS - I have dumped the plan of the 360 pro with 4 free games - that one had a manufacturing date of mid-2006. As for PS3 - I have two version available - 25k ps3 40GB or 27k ps3 40GB with GTAIV. Both have mfd dates of May, 2008.

PPS - That doesn't mean that I have decided on the PS3 though


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 1, 2008)

Now i am confused what are u trying to say...

first para u said 360 is good for you....then ps3..then not ps3 again....

buy a second hand 360 that will be enough for you..and for rest upgrade ur pc....
the second hand ps3 with warranty only....Lots of guys are giving up their 360 coz of RROD and PS3....u just profit on that...u get a 360 for 15k max....it WILL have warranty....or just buy with one....there was a guy in the bazaar itself..not me..mine sold just now.... buy it....DONT buy a BRAND NEW ONE...u will feel sorry....

u think ur first console..u need to buy a new one..dont....experince says..its more bang for buck..even if it RROD..if it got warranty..replace it..or if modded or off-region..repair it..or buy a new console only...just the console....u get for 5k to 7k....just the white box..nothing else...yeas lots of ppl are selling like that...coz MS positioned that product like that....

if u buy new one then go for ps3....get the most NEW SKU....whatever ur budget allows..and buy 2 games(My pick MGS4 and GTA4... and a DS3..the latest controler type...which has rumble feature..no the ones in the pack is six axis..it doesnt have the rumble feature...so total could be like upto 24+4+2.3 a 30k budget...play it...then sell it...keep cycling...i can tell u lots of places for stuff like that..or if u looking to buy seconds ps3 too that also can be arranged...PM me for these kinda details...i will give u links...

i know a guy selling ps3(1 month old)+gta+ds3 for 24k....  ...so u decide.... 

phew..hope it helps...


----------



## bippukt (Aug 1, 2008)

PMed you. BTW, I won't be coming to office the next two days and so will probably not be able to contact you until then.


----------



## bippukt (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I have been sick since a looong time, so couldn't update this thread about my final decision. I have finally decided to NOT buy any of the three. I got a 19" LCD though []...I am waiting for the hardware to get cheaper and more importantly, for my bank balance to get higher []


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^

wise....and u dont have OGBS.... congrats


----------



## bippukt (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks ...BTW, What's OGBS???


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 19, 2008)

Obsessive-Gadget-Buying-Syndrome ...... its a disease..... lots have it very bad including me...


----------



## bippukt (Aug 19, 2008)

Your sig says it all


----------

